# قياس الحب.....يلا ادخل قيس حبك



## sosana (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مقياس الحب العاطفي بين الرجل والمرأة 




فيما يلي أحد المقاييس التي تستعمل لقياس الحب العاطفي بين الرجل والمرأة .. ويمكنك البدء في تطبيق هذا المقياس مباشرة ..إقرأ جيداً كل عبارة من العبارات التالية وضع درجة موافقتك عليها بمقياس من 1 إلى 9 حيث تكون 1 = ليست صحيحة مطلقاً بالنسبة لي ، ودرجة 5 في حال صحتها بالنسبة لك بدرجة متوسطة ، ودرجة 9 إذا كانت صحيحة تماماً بالنسبة لك ، أو درجات أخرى بين هذه الدرجات وفقاً للمقياس التالي :1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9



1- سأشعر بيأس عميق إذا تركني/تركتني

2- أحياناً لا أستطيع السيطرة على أفكاري .. لأنها متركزة بشكل وسواسي حوله/ها

3- أشعر بالسعادة عندما أقوم بشيء معين لإسعاده/ها

4- أفضل أن أكون معه/ها على أن أكون مع أي شخص آخر

5- سأصاب بالغيرة الشديدة إذا فكرت أنه/ها وقع/وقعت في حب شخص آخر

6- أتوق لمعرفة كل شيء عنه/ها

7- أريده/ها جسدياً وعاطفياً وعقلياً

8- لدي شهية لاتنتهي لحبه/ها

9- بالنسبة لي هو/هي الشريك العاطفي الرومانسي المثالي

10- أشعر أن جسمي يتجاوب مع لمساته/ها

11- يبدو أنه/ها دائماً في ذهني

12- أريده/ها أن يعرفني ، ويعرف أفكاري ومخاوفي وأمنياتي

13- أبحث بشغف عن علامات تدل على رغبته/ها فيّ

14- لدي انجذاب قوي نحوه/ها

15- أصبح مكتئباً /ةً جداً عندما لاتسير الأمور بشكل جيد في علاقتي به/ها



إجمع الدرجات التي وضعتها على كل عبارة ويكون المجموع هو درجة حبك .. 


والدرجة الدنيا هي 15 والعليا 135 



تعليقات :



- يفضل أن يجرى الاختبار بشكل منفرد .. كل طرف يقوم بتقديراته .. 



- إذا كانت درجات الشخص 15 درجة فقط فهذا يعني أن جميع العبارات الخمسة عشرة لاتنطبق عليه أبداً .. أي أنه لايعيش حالة حب أو لايحب حبيبه أبداً وفقاً لهذا المقياس .. 
وإذا حصل الشخص على 135 درجة فهذا يعني أن كل العبارات تنطبق عليه تماماً وهو يعيش حالة حب قصوى .. 


وفي حال حصل الشخص على 75 درجة فإن إجاباته على كل العبارات قد اتخذت منحىً وسطاً بشكل عام ..



ولايوجد في هذا المقياس درجة طبيعية ودرجة مرضية، كما لايوجد حد أدنى للحب مقبول ومناسب .. 





ويختلف الأشخاص في تقديرهم للعبارات الواردة في هذا المقياس.. وبعضهم يخاف من الإجابة عليه كي لايزعج الطرف الآخر أو لايكشف حقيقة مشاعره



من المتوقع والطبيعي أن تختلف درجات الحبيبين على هذا المقياس .. والفروقات المحدودة بين الدرجات ليس لها دلالات سلبية ، وتدل على تنوع إيجابي مقبول . وإذا كانت الفروق في الدرجات بينهما أكثر من 40 درجة ، فهذا يدل على اختلاف واضح في علاقة الحب بين الطرفين وعلى تباعد المشاعر الإيجابية بينهما ..

وهذا المقياس يحاول إعطاء رقم تقريبي يمكن لطرفي العلاقة أن يتعرفا من خلاله على الطرف الآخر بشكل أعمق ومفيد . ولايمكن النظر إلى اختلاف درجات الحبيبين على أنه " أنا أحبك أكثر بثلاث درجات أو عشرة أو عشرين ، وأنت إذاً لاتحبني بقدر ما أحبك ثم ينزعج أحدهما أو كلاهما " .. 

وفي الختام .. لابد من القول أنه من الصعب إلقاء الضوء على كل الجوانب المتعلقة بالحب .. وهناك أمور يصعب فهمها وتحليلها .. ويبقى الحب هدفاً جميلاً يسعى الجميع نحوه .. بكل أفراحه ومشكلاته ..ولابد من التعرف على أساليب الاقتراب من الآخر والحوار معه وتفهمه.
م.ن.ق.ل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قياس الحب.....يلا ادخل قيس حبك*

*موضوع جميل جدا  
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع الجامد ده 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قياس الحب.....يلا ادخل قيس حبك*

وفي الختام .. لابد من القول أنه من الصعب إلقاء الضوء على كل الجوانب المتعلقة بالحب .. وهناك أمور يصعب فهمها وتحليلها .. ويبقى الحب هدفاً جميلاً يسعى الجميع نحوه .. بكل أفراحه ومشكلاته ..ولابد من التعرف على أساليب الاقتراب من الآخر والحوار معه وتفهمه.
فعلاً ده كلام مظبووووط جداً  ورأى صائب   ......ميرررسى يا   sosana  على الموضوع وربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانتى طيبه .


----------



## emy (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: قياس الحب.....يلا ادخل قيس حبك*




> وإذا حصل الشخص على 135 درجة فهذا يعني أن كل العبارات تنطبق عليه تماماً وهو يعيش حالة حب قصوى ..


 

_انا طلعت كده درجاتى _
_بجد موضوع رائع _
_تسلميلى يا قمر _
_وكل سنه وانتى طيبه_​​​


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قياس الحب.....يلا ادخل قيس حبك*

جمدة جمدة جمدة  sosana  بجد استاذة و رئيسة قسم كمان ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قياس الحب.....يلا ادخل قيس حبك*

شكرا سوزانا
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## جيلان (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قياس الحب.....يلا ادخل قيس حبك*

*رائع حبيبتى
موضوع جاااااااااامد
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## تونى 2010 (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: قياس الحب.....يلا ادخل قيس حبك*

شكرا على الموضوع


وجارى القياس​


----------



## sosana (9 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي اوووي يا جماعة على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> مقياس الحب العاطفي بين الرجل والمرأة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



موضوع جميل جدا" سوزانا 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسي


----------



## sosana (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا كليم على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## Rosetta (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي يا سكر
بجد اختبار جميييييييييل*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك يا  sosana​


----------



## sosana (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا red rose
koky
على ردكم الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## ava bishoy son (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا sosana على الموضوع​*


----------



## sosana (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا ابانوب على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## viviane tarek (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*دى حاجة جميلة اوى اوى يا سوزنا
وانا والحمد الله طلع معاية135
ومع زوجى 133
لان السؤال الثانى جاوب ناقص2
يعنى انا طلعت الالى علية

مشكورة*


----------



## sosana (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي ياقمر على ردك الجميل ده 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mina_picasso (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنا سقط في الامتحان دة يارداااااااااااااالة :big74:

ممكن اعمل تظلم ولا :nunu0000:


بس موضوع جاااااااااااااامد​*


----------



## sosana (30 سبتمبر 2008)

معتقدش هينفع التظلم في الامتحان ده يا مينا
يا معلش عوضها امتحان تاني انشاء الله
ميرسي يا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى يا sosana  موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sosana (2 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا بنت العدرا على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

